# elite genetics busted



## shon205 (Jul 22, 2009)

(ANGOLA) - A Hamilton woman accused of filling orders for marijuana seeds from around the country over the internet was formally charged on Wednesday by Steuben County Prosecutors with a pair of Class D felonies. 20-year-old Laura Allece Wass is facing charges of dealing in marijuana over 30 grams on the internet and maintaining a common nuisance. Not guilty pleas were entered on her behalf during Wednesday's initial hearing, bond was set at $10,000 and a pre-trial conference was scheduled for December 4th in front of Magistrate Randy Coffey. According to Steuben County court documents, the investigation involved not only local law enforcement agencies but the U.S. Postal Service and the federal Drug Enforcement Agency as well. The investigation started in early June after Ashley Police had gotten an e-mail from a woman who said her son had stolen money from her safety deposit box to order marijuana seeds from a web site based in Hamilton. Hamilton Police were notified and a department officer set up an undercover e-mail account. It was later determined by authorities that Wass allegedly received mail from all over the country. A search warrant was executed Tuesday morning as Wass and a man living at the residence on Lane 150-H were arrested. Court documents identified the man as Jesse Steven Groth who was wanted on Michigan warrants for federal mail fraud, wire fraud as well as for delivery and manufacturing of edit. Court documents also indicate that police found processed and dried marijuana in the home along with scales, indoor marijuana growing equipment and over 100 marijuana plants. It was also mentioned in the case file that numerous marijuanaseeds were packaged and ready to be shipped.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 22, 2009)

why do all the highlighted areas lead to rollitup.com 

this is MP


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 22, 2009)

Is elite genetics seriously a 20 year old girl and some other guy?  Am I reading that right?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 22, 2009)

Fixed. 
No hyperlinking to other forums...we consider that spam.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 22, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Is elite genetics seriously a 20 year old girl and some other guy?  Am I reading that right?



Makes ya wonder about all those hi-priced genetics huh


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 22, 2009)

I just checked their website and they are selling wet seeds that you have to dry out before you grow.  They must need cash pretty bad.


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 22, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Makes ya wonder about all those hi-priced genetics huh




I know.  Pretty smart kids though.  I bet they made some serious cash of that little gig but now they are screwed.  What country was that in?


----------



## Hick (Jul 22, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Fixed.
> No hyperlinking to other forums...we consider that spam.


ye' missed one mate.  
  Sounds like crooks to me..


----------



## shon205 (Jul 22, 2009)

hXXp://www.wlki.com/news.php?action=results&poll_ident=66"]http://www.wlki.com/news.php?action=results&poll_ident=66


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 22, 2009)

How do you know they are Elite Genetics?  It didnt say the name of their company.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 22, 2009)

Word around the internet campfire is yes, it was Elite that went down, and yes, it is ran by a crook and a 20 y/o girl.

Rumors are rampant right now. Alot of finger pointing among breeders pointing fingers and claiming "snitch".

Factual info is just not quite there yet.....


Personally...I never trusted Elites gear, as it involved strickly "Clone-Only" stock that MUST be inbred to get the beans , imo. I have heard way too many stories about hermies from his gear.
Some of the names of his gear was simply "wow factor" to me also. Triple banana OG Kush???? cmon.

I am sure we will hear more about this in the coming weeks.....It is starting a panic thruout the ranks, as the DEA was involved and alot of forums could get put in the "spotlight". Luckily, this is not one of them...(knocking on wood...) as this site does not have many breeders come thru here that peddle thier beans on the 'net.


----------



## umbra (Jul 22, 2009)

I suspected as much, unfortunately.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2009)

Internet Campfire, I like that ....


----------



## umbra (Jul 22, 2009)

unfortunately EG has been banned from just about every site he ever been on. always for the same thing...inappropriate postings. he can sling some mud. he's pissed off a number of other breeders as well. BUT...he never let me down. i bought quite a bit of his gear. but i bought everybodies gear that is dank. with all the mud slinging and temper tantrums, huge egos, and whining little girls...its no wonder it ended this way. trend lightly and under the radar.


----------



## gourmet (Jul 22, 2009)

Since I live in the U.S., when I consider buying seeds (in the future), buying from a U.S. based business is simply not an option to me.  It would have been my luck to have my info in their computers or on a package when they got busted.

Different risks with ordering from outside the U.S., but more controllable.

Comments?


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 22, 2009)

Is OG Rascal a part of Elite Genetics.  I notice they sell his gear.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 22, 2009)

OGRascal is doing his own thing now...


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I know.  Pretty smart kids though.  I bet they made some serious cash of that little gig but now they are screwed.  What country was that in?




it must be in the US,I believe it is totally legal to buy, sell or possess seeds in Canada, now if you dig a hole and plant them, thats different.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2009)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Since I live in the U.S., when I consider buying seeds (in the future), buying from a U.S. based business is simply not an option to me.  It would have been my luck to have my info in their computers or on a package when they got busted.
> 
> Different risks with ordering from outside the U.S., but more controllable.
> 
> Comments?


Yes I think you're right, gourmet. I order from outside the US and I don't even live in the US... but my mail passes through there probably and you know what they're like...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jul 23, 2009)

haha diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyy some little dork teen burned him with his mommy.. ssucks first i lose my grandma then i come home to find out i lost all my plants due to heat now i cant buy a pack from a quik source


hal i think your right it had to of been a HATER this guy use to give me diff genes for free and they were always the best in my garden


----------



## Locked (Jul 26, 2009)

What sucks is I just bought beans from them on the 5th of this month...Now I don't know if I shld shut my grow down or if I am just being paranoid...I only bought 5 beans... I feel real bad for the peeps whose orders were sitting there to be sent out...I hope no one was growing at the address' they having the beans shipped to...or is that even enough to get a warrant? I don't even know what the law exactly is on beans in the US...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 26, 2009)

When in doubt it always safer to be paranoid and do what you feel you need to to protect yourself.


----------



## purplephazes (Jul 26, 2009)

I am with buddy on that ham ! 100%


----------



## Yellowjacket (Jul 27, 2009)

For those that didn't know him well YES that was Elite and his 16 year old (all grown up now at 20) GF. They moved to Indiana from Cali last year trying to stay one step ahead of his Michigan charges.
His prices have continued to rise since he left cannaworld. Logic (THCF)taught him that he could get even MORE money from his beans (being as Logic doubles the price and claims half!) LOL
Greens loved using the clone onlies crossed to another well known strain to make his new "strains". Problem is that so many of those clone onlys have a bad habit of popping bananas at the drop of a hat. So the offspring (F1's) will have the same chances. He never took the time to stabilize a strain. Too busy selling the weed and the seed to do any REAL breeding work.
But some of that "s_it" was some off the wall dank! I'll be F2ing all the strains I have of his. Especially the Lemon Thai!

YJ


----------



## Hick (Jul 27, 2009)

...k A R M A .........


----------

